# Seriously....OK, Not!



## sawhorseray (Oct 5, 2021)

A group of 30 year old girlfriends discussed where they should meet for dinner. Finally, it was agreed that they should meet at the Ocean View restaurant because the waiters there had tight pants and nice buns.
20 years later at 50 years of age, the group once again discussed where they should meet for dinner. Finally it was agreed that they should meet at the Ocean View restaurant because the food there was very good and the wine selection was good also.
10 years later at 60 years of age, the group once again discussed where they should meet for dinner. Finally it was agreed that they should meet at the Ocean View restaurant because they could eat there in peace and quiet and the restaurant had a beautiful view of the ocean.
10 years later, at 70 years of age, the group once again discussed where they should meet for dinner. Finally it was agreed that they should meet at the Ocean View restaurant because the restaurant was wheel chair accessible and they even had an elevator.
10 years later, at 80 years of age, the group once again discussed where they should meet for dinner. Finally it was agreed that they should meet at the Ocean View restaurant because they had never been there before.


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 5, 2021)

Lol, lots of good ones!

I really hope the dressing is a joke  

"Give cyclists space!" Nothing like a good public works fail


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 5, 2021)

Love 'em!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 5, 2021)

YEAP! Good ones!!!!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 5, 2021)

Hahaha all good ones!


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 5, 2021)

All good ones Ray.  Psycho the rapist, and That's not bacon, especially lol.  Thanks for these.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 5, 2021)

Some of those made me burst out laughing while my wife was watching the GBBO. Thanks for posting!


----------



## rc4u (Oct 6, 2021)

u guys know theres no looking for 5 fingers. ......we have a thumb...ha ha


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2021)

As always---Lots of Great Ones!!
Spanx Ray!

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 6, 2021)

The next to last photo is my life goal. I want to retire and hang out drinking coffee at a cafe with a group of old guys.
Thanks for the laughs.
Jim


----------



## bigfurmn (Oct 7, 2021)

The last one. Before reading the tag line i thought to myself... I need another beer. Lol


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice ones Ray!

John


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2021)

Great bunch Ray.  Love the "Pirate" and the "Polar Bear" ones.
Gary


----------

